# Seafood Feast.........



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay guys, here is what is happening. I read a post on oysters earlier today, my brother kept comming over and looking at it.

Well, now here is what I have: 

1 dzn clams

2 dzn oysters

2 shrimp

12 crab cakes

and about 15 ABTs

Started the Crab cakes and ABTs since they will cook the longest.

then will put on the oysters and clams

at the low end I will do the shrimp, they are marinating in Soy sauce, garlic powder and Tony Cachere's.

The oyesters are on the 1/2 shell, soaked in garlic, butter, and lemon juice, then sprinkled Tony Cachere's on top.

Will have Qview to follow everything.

Just hope it all turns out okay.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2011)

Sure sounds Great, Mike !!!!








Bear


----------



## miamirick (Sep 21, 2011)

sounds like a good start,    need some photos!


----------



## alblancher (Sep 21, 2011)

Love seafood on the smoker


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay guys, here are some before pics of the stuff we are doing.







The shrimp Marinating







The Crab Cakes (This is done with a recipe my brother came up with)







Clams Soaking in saltwater







An oyster







ABT's ready for smoker







ABT's and Crab Cakes in smoker 

Gonna have to wait for the rest.... not ready to go in yet.

Trying to time everything to come out about the same time.

If I don't get too drunk first... lol


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 21, 2011)

oops missed a pic.







These are the Oysters soakin with butter, garlic, lemon and Tony Cachere's sprinkled on top

will have shrimp and clams and everything when done cooking.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 21, 2011)

looking good so far   real curious to see how the crabcakes come out


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Well Crab cakes finished first so here is a Pic just for you Rick.


----------



## roller (Sep 21, 2011)

Its got to turn out its just got too !!!!!  If it does not just eat it anyway !!!!!!  Looking good...


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay peeps... Everything was totally excellent. The shrimp was succulent and tender

the crabcakes were great. Just a touch of smoke flavor but great.

the clams and oysters were perfecto. 

and the ABT's were great too. I used cream cheese, and then popped a lil smokey in there

wrapped with bacon, mmmmm great.

Oh almost forgot, I smoked everything using an even mix of Hickory and Apple. 

Here are the Pics:







The smoked clams... maybe just a minute too long, but were really good







Really good, but will go another 30 mins next time.







The shrimp couldn't have been better. Tender, Juicy, succulent. And ohhh such a flavor.







these oyster took on the smoke just great. and sooo tender and good.

For a first try at sea food, I consider this smoke a success.

Would like to thank everyone for all their great Ideas that were posted in the Non-Fish Seafood Thread.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 21, 2011)

Now that is a feast! Accept maybe the oysters, I don't know if I could handle those.  Good job.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2011)

, looks great,Yep.You can do that again. No good fresh Seafood up here in oihO
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Well I wouldn't exactly say this was fresh, but I guess it was as fresh as you get in Tennessee.

But It was great. 

My next chore will be smoked crawdads, and shrimp with red potatoes, and onions.

My extra special thanx goes out to everyone here on SMF for teaching me a whole new way to eat.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 21, 2011)

Great job. It all looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 22, 2011)

Everything looks delicious!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 22, 2011)

It looks amazing


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2011)

"I love it when a plan comes together"!!!

That all looked GREAT !!!!

Bear


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 22, 2011)

heck yea that looks great brother.


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 24, 2011)

How did the crab cakes turn out?  Did they have a crunch or were they soft?


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome! Did the clams open up on their own from the heat? What temp was your smoker?


----------



## moikel (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice work,wouldnt occur to me to smoke clams but cant argue with success.


----------

